# Will you ride in a real driverless car that has no driver in it whatsoever?



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Well, will you ?


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Yes.
I'm a tech person


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:* Will you ride in a real driverless car that has no driver in it whatsoever? (title of topic)


*A: *No.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

No!

Unless they show me a commercial of other people doing it.


----------



## Beretic (Jun 18, 2016)

Ohh i think not for about 10-15 years after they become commercial grade. And after all the deaths are worked out. I mean bugs.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Not anytime soon, I am not an early adopter especially when I am putting my life in their hands.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Well, will you ?


Nope, but I'll be a safety operator for one. That could be fun.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey Uber , Please stop brainwash Us, You will never have car driverless because your car driverless won't does stop on the way or changing my destination, the car driverless can not parking in the grocery market to wait for me 30 minutes, your car driverless will not take me to airport on time. Please stop wasting time and investor's money for you dumb idea.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

I might be worried about a destination override.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Why Uber is a fool?
If driverles car can not read the traffic sign at the red light something like turn on red after stop, or road close , detour, the car can not load the bag for you to airport, the Driverless car will mistake enter wrong way exit to the high way.


----------



## uberfast (Sep 10, 2014)

lol. imagine driverless car when they lose gps signal. hahaha. driving in circles


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

The Media is the most dishonest on the planet , they jobs is get paid by marketing , If you are paying them money they can make up story half true and half fake. The Uber paid them good money to fake story about some drivers made $90k per year for driving for Uber. than Uber try to hide their fake story by saying that if you are driven for 80 hours to get 90$ per year.


----------



## Campark (May 14, 2016)

For sure, I'll be takin ride when possible...


----------



## Koffee (Sep 2, 2016)

I've been informally surveying my pax past week and only one out of 50 said he would try it.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I am just waiting for one of these driverless cars get into a major at fault accident. Then we can watch and see what happens.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

What if the police officer standing there to directing traffic, the police wave hand signal the driverless stop, stop but the car keep moving.

the car don't move on red light , turn right on red after stop, but the women need goes to the airport and she scream, can you facking turn right please, please but there is no one there to listen to her. at the end she rate robot car driverless 1 star.


----------



## Purplestardust (Sep 11, 2016)

Beretic said:


> Ohh i think not for about 10-15 years after they become commercial grade. And after all the deaths are worked out. I mean bugs.


This!


mikesmidget said:


> I am just waiting for one of these driverless cars get into a major at fault accident. Then we can watch and see what happens.


I thought thus did happen recently?


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Koffee said:


> I've been informally surveying my pax past week and only one out of 50 said he would try it.


Over 1300 rides and only 2 people have said they would ride, big misconception on how much more investment is required to do this.


----------



## Gina Olivieri (Sep 16, 2016)

uberfast said:


> lol. imagine driverless car when they lose gps signal. hahaha. driving in circles


How ignorant and unsafe!! I would never use their stupid driveless car.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Getting in a driverless car would be similar to allowing a robot to give you a shave, somehow I just don't trust the machine.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Getting in a driverless car would be similar to allowing a robot to give you a shave, somehow I just don't trust the machine.


Basically a death trap.


----------

